# Long 360 3 point hydraulic lever wont stay down



## Spookylake (6 mo ago)

We have a Long 360 tractor. Recently, the hydraulic lever for controlling fhe 3 point system will not stay down (in both float and std mode)
You have to physically hold the lever down to keep an emplement down. 

Any ideas on the issue.

Thank you in advance


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Spookylake, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your lift lever has friction discs to hold the lever in position. If the discs are ok, all you have to do is tighten the nut or bolt that holds the lever to increase the friction hold on the lever.


----------



## Spookylake (6 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Spookylake, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your lift lever has friction discs to hold the lever in position. If the discs are ok, all you have to do is tighten the nut or bolt that holds the lever to increase the friction hold on the lever.


I figured as much.... i see the friction discs in the repair manual so that makes sense.
I tried to tighten the main nut but it just spins. I'll have to disassemble it and see what we see.

thank you for the info.


----------

